# JJ looks great



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

He looks like he lost quite some baby fat. He looked really big compared to pretty much every guard last season.



> It was either just like old times for the Suns or a preview of things to come.
> 
> An informal scrimmage Tuesday had the likes of Amaré Stoudemire dunking, Joe Johnson hitting jumpers, Jake Voskuhl working the boards, Casey Jacobsen hitting threes and Steve Nash running the point on the America West Arena practice court.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/suns/news/back_to_future_040908.html


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You better hope you guys can trade Shawn Marion, because someone is going to offer him a big deal. He is a future perennial all-star.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Last thing I heard was that they will work on an extension before training camp.

I am a big time JJ fan ever since he got into the league and when many Suns fans were beating up on him when he was stuck behind Penny and was so inconsistent I always backed him up.

I don't know about perennial allstar though. I'll be happy if he makes it once or twice everything else would be a tremendous bonus that being said the guard position in the West is not so deep right now.
JJ isn't the most athletic guy and will likely never come even close to have the popularity to be voted in let alone over Kobe and TMac.

Like Lebron , JJ was also compared to Magic and Penny when he entered the draft. (I think Grant Hill, Clyde Drexler, Scottie Pippen, Paul Pierce are better comparisons though)

If JJ had Lebron's athleticism he would probably be mentioned in one breath with guys like Lebron, Yao, Amare as far potential goes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

His athleticism is fine, what makes him good is his versatility. I expect the Bobcats and the Hawks to really throw some big money at him. 

He might not be popular enough to be voted in every year (he's a pretty low key guy), but he is for damn sure good enough.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

He does look thinner, and that's fantastic if it helps his speed out a lot. Though I think his size and strength are what helped him be so good in the lane, with the team we have this year I'd rather see him be lean and mean (for the running game) than huge and scary.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

A real key to JJ's season will be if he can do a better job on hitting the open three. Last season he shot only 30.5% from beyond the arc. With his skills at the pull up jumper, it means opponents can backoff and play him for the drive to the basket if he can't hit the three consistently. (Q's overall shooting percentage was poor, but he was a lot better three point shooter than JJ).

I think JJ's quickness (assuming that's the result of his off season training) will be more significant on defense than offense. His 1.13 steals per game is not that impressive considering the number of minutes he played. But if he gets quicker, JJ might get much closer to 2 a game in fewer minutes while also getting more scramble rebounds.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> His 1.13 steals per game is not that impressive considering the number of minutes he played.


It's not impressive, but it has more to do with his defensive playstyle than anything. You can tell fairly easily how much he focuses on staying in front of his man, whereas Marion is much more of a gambling defender. I don't think being leaner will change that, unless he changes the way he plays defense (which he shouldn't, I think it's a small luxury to have both a strong man-defender like JJ and a good team/hustle defender like Marion).


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I think he will be offered a bigger deal than Jason Richardson.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Richardson should be the #1 option in GS again this year, while JJ will at best be the second (More likely 3rd-4th) in Phoenix. J-Rich will get more.


----------



## RJ May (Feb 10, 2004)

If JJ was playing for Golden State, he would be the first option and J-Rich would be the second option.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I always backed him up.


What a surprise.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)




----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

That picture looks like there's a bluescreen or something, but JJ is looking pretty damn trim.


----------

